# Prison vs. work



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Just in case you ever get these two environments mixed up, this should make things a little bit clearer.

@ PRISON

@ WORK

@ PRISON - you spend the majority of your time in a 10X10 cell

@ WORK- you spend the majority of your time in an 8X8 cubicle

@ PRISON - you get three meals a day fully paid for

@ WORK - you get a break for one meal and you have to pay for it

@ PRISON - you get time off for good behavior

@ WORK - you get more work for good behavior

@ PRISON - the guard locks and unlocks all the doors for you

@ WORK - you must often carry a security card and open all the doors for yourself

@ PRISON- you can watch TV and play games

@ WORK - you could get fired for watching TV and playing games

@ PRISON - you get your own toilet

@ WORK - you have to share the toilet with some people who pee on the seat

@ PRISON - they allow your family and friends to visit

@ WORK - you aren't even supposed to speak to your family

@ PRISON - all expenses are paid by the taxpayers with no work required

@ WORK - you get to pay all your expenses to go to work, and they deduct taxes from your salary to pay for prisoners

@ PRISON - you spend most of your life inside bars wanting to get o ut

@ WORK - you spend most of your time wanting to get out and go inside bars

@ PRISON - you must deal with sadistic wardens

@ WORK - they are called managers

THERE IS SOMETHING SERIOUSLY WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE!!!! :roll:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

The sad thing is...it's true! :shock: O|*


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It's even better when you work at the prison.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

but at the end of the day, you get to go fishing, and they don't.


----------

